# what do you think of this REFINING equipment



## masarh (Aug 17, 2007)

HELLO, 
as this is my first post, i would like to great the Moderators of this forum, which is very helpful.

i am looking to find a ASSAY/REFINING solution for my [manyfacturing] company, and im not very familiar with the CHEMISTRY, i was looking for equipment that could do that. 

i found diferent types of REFINING machines
AFFTECH2000 http://www.afftech-refiners.com/English/Refiners.html
TEKNOKARAT http://www.teknokarat.com/product.htm
etc. (list of the companies that provide equipment/services for refining: 
*http://www.thegoldsmiths.co.uk/supportforthecraft/techportal_results/tech_cat.php?choice=37*
but im intersted in buying TEKNOKARAT its a better price round 5000$

can you help me on this decision?!


----------



## scavenger (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiya Masarh, My vote is for the technokarat.


----------



## masarh (Aug 17, 2007)

scavenger said:


> Hiya Masarh, My vote is for the technokarat.




have you had any experience with this kind of equipment? anyone


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 18, 2007)

masarh said:


> HELLO,
> as this is my first post, i would like to great the Moderators of this forum, which is very helpful.
> 
> i am looking to find a ASSAY/REFINING solution for my [manyfacturing] company, and im not very familiar with the CHEMISTRY, i was looking for equipment that could do that.



I think you'll find a copy of Hoke's book is cheaper, and every bit as effective, or more so. 

You don' need no stinkin' machine.  

Harold


----------



## masarh (Aug 18, 2007)

Harold,

i assume it is cheap, i was talking to a chemist about the process, but i was thinking of AUTOMATING the proccess, and the most i like is the FUME HOOD,


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 18, 2007)

Afftech :wink: 

I also would recommend that you just get hoke and skip the automated step. As far as the technokarat Machine :arrow: Run, run fast. I have talked with several previous clients who are none to happy with this company or their products. The Afftech system is great, but it is costly. You get what you pay for though. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.amritgroup.com/gold-refining.htm

$ 7500 + shipping. You also get what they quote as a *big plastic spoon* with it. :shock: No shit. I got it in the quote here in front of me.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 19, 2007)

masarh said:


> Harold,
> 
> i assume it is cheap, i was talking to a chemist about the process, but i was thinking of AUTOMATING the proccess, and the most i like is the FUME HOOD,



I confess to not knowing anything about the machine, but I refined for over 20 years, using commonly accepted practice, and was never unhappy with the process. It served me well, along with my many customers. 

While refining as I suggest isn't automated, once you have a function in process, it can be left to run without constant attention, so your time can be spent elsewhere. I ran my refining operation in conjunction with my commercial machine shop for several years, and not under the same roof. You have complete control over the operation, which, in my case, was all performed in a fume hood of my own design and manufacture, and served my needs very well. 

Problem with some of the machines is that you are held captive by their "secret" chemicals, and you have the investment price with which you must contend. While there's no free ride, I found that investing my money in equipment of my own design was a far better choice. YMMV, however. I had the luxury of being able to manufacture almost anything I needed. 

Luck with your venture!

Harold


----------



## ponnukalai (Oct 8, 2007)

dear friend 
no need to buy any gold refining equipment
u can make your own

u should have a good filter fabric
and knowledge of handling acids
reducing agent 
neutralizing aget 

very cheap when u make

ponnukalai





masarh said:


> HELLO,
> 
> 
> as this is my first post, i would like to great the Moderators of this forum, which is very helpful.
> ...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 9, 2007)

ponnukalai,

Welcome. Good to have a knowledgeable gold person from India on the forum. The Indian gold industry has always interested me.

Masarh,

Welcome. If you can give us more details on what you want to do, we can probably help you more. What type scrap will you be processing? How much volume per month?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello and greetings fron Norway.

I fully agree with the others. Do not buy theese machines. You will be hooked up buying their "special chemicals". I recommend you to surf troug this forum as I am doing. I will buy Stevens DVD.
I have enclosed a "E-Book" my friend from Bali just sendt me.

If you buy recovery-scrap on ebay- be patient some there are "crazy-bidders" believing they are buying pure gold. Look at the endprices - and consider high shipping cost.

To the authors of replies and good answers - THANK YOU ALL !

Best regards
Svein Erik


----------



## Noxx (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey I bought the same e-book two years ago. It's Steve who made it (Noble Metal Recovery LL)

It's good e-book, but I'm not sure if you have the rights to give it free...

But strangely, some works has been translated...


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 25, 2007)

Now that's just a dam shame. Just another example of why i despise these people.

Got me a copy :twisted:


----------



## Noxx (Nov 25, 2007)

In fact, I'm not sure he knows it...
There are no more copyrights in his guide...


----------



## masarh (Feb 16, 2008)

guys, 
sorry for the late reply/info

i have purchased a REFINING MACHINE made by turkish guy www.e-makine.net [the site is not working anymore]

well i had to purchase cause i dont have the knowledge {what i learned here and there} nor the time to do it my self , so i JUST closed my eyes and payed. mostly because this guy is nearby and gives me support and all the chemicals i need (chemical he asked for are :
NITRIC ACID [HNO3]
CLORIC ACID [HCL]
*something [NaOH]
Ammonium Nitrate "UREA"
Hydrazin Hidrat N2H5OH

and im hiring a chemist, who never worked with gold ,but by default they know the chemical process or PARTING and disolving Metals.

what i'm trying to do is a FLOWCHART of the REFINING PROCESS like
1.Weighting
2.melting 
3.process X
4.process X
5.process.... etc {attached in Albanian Refining process}



later, i will post a pictures of the "LAB" we made for the refining machine

i dont have a ANTI_VIBRATING TABLE, i am trying to find how to make one in internet [for the scale METTLER AT245]

greeting to everybody,


----------



## Lou (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't have any pictures of my lab, but the best thing for your Mettler analytical balance (I have one of those and an Ohaus) is to use a thick (1" thick) slab of granite or lead. Lead is best, and it is easy to cast one and make flat, but it will weigh over 150lbs. Also, make sure you put the balance on a sturdy, absolutely level table. It cannot slant this way or that, make sure it is perfectly flat. 


And yes, any chemist should by default know his chemistry 


Keep that hydrazine hydrate separate from your ammonium nitrate and ESPECIALLY your nitric acid. It is imperative that you do this otherwise you can and will have a very powerful explosion. Actually, keep your hydrazine away from absolutely everything! It is more dangerous than you think.

My recommendation to you is to have your chemist make a salt like hydrazine sulfate, or hydrochloride from your hydrate. It works just as well, and isn't nearly as hazardous. It still works for dropping PGMs.


----------



## geubrina (Apr 9, 2008)

qio said:


> Hello and greetings fron Norway.
> 
> I fully agree with the others. Do not buy theese machines. You will be hooked up buying their "special chemicals". I recommend you to surf troug this forum as I am doing. I will buy Stevens DVD.
> I have enclosed a "E-Book" my friend from Bali just sendt me.
> ...



For your information, the translation is in Indonesian.


----------



## spoke27 (Oct 3, 2008)

PCB danger ? 
I was hear But a mother bord or 250 pound mother bord danger ? How is safe healty ? if we are refine mother bord then must be collect and we are touchin they are true ? 
I live in computer ? 
if PCB dangers ? then all humans Live in PCB cuz that useing everywhere 
it is in cable it is plastic ? true ?


----------

